# Left luggage facilities in Bristol



## Riff (Mar 28, 2013)

Do any of you clever people of Bristol know of any left luggage facilites in the City Centre?  Parkway-ish area if possible.

I know Temple Meads and the bus station don't have them, but is there anywhere (hotel, hostel, etc.) that does?


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 28, 2013)

On googling it the answer was no in 2009.


----------



## Riff (Mar 29, 2013)

That's the same answer I came up with.  Looks like I'll be booking a hotel with late checkout.


----------



## fabianBerlin (Apr 16, 2013)

As I am also in need of a left-luggage facility I just emailed some hotels around Temple Meads. Of these, the Holiday Inn Express Bristol City Centre at Temple Gate told me they'd do left luggage for non-guests at a cost of GBP 6 per bag. ID required.


----------



## Riff (Apr 16, 2013)

I've booked a late check-out at the Travelodge for an extra tenner (mind you, I've had to pay for the room as well!)


----------



## tom cat (Jul 2, 2013)

You can leave your Luggage at Luggage and Case store 59 Union st Bristol 200 yards from the bus station and across the road from the no 8 and 9 bus stop from Temple meads station, the details
Phone 0117 9221916
59 Union Street
Broadmead
Bristol
BS1 2DU
email sales@luggage-case.co.uk
http://www.luggage-case.co.uk/


----------



## wiskey (Jul 2, 2013)

Thats a bloody long way from TM though


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2013)

wiskey said:


> Thats a bloody long way from TM though


 
Is it so far as to make the post a bit, well, spammy?


----------



## tom cat (Jul 2, 2013)

wiskey said:


> Thats a bloody long way from TM though


 
As the origanal question was does anyone know of left luggage facilaties in the city centre this is it.
Catch the bus no 8 or 9 from outside the station they run every ten mins. Get off by Debenhams and Luggage and Case Store is across the road adjacent to Primark. Leave your bags while you look around the shopping centre.


----------



## wiskey (Jul 2, 2013)

tom cat said:


> Catch the bus no 8 or 9 from outside the station they run every ten mins. Get off by Debenhams and Luggage and Case Store is across the road adjacent to Primark. Leave your bags while you look around the shopping centre.


 
err, I'll leave my bags in my house thanks - it's a lot closer to the station for starters. 

Did you sign up just to advertise a bag shop??


----------



## Geri (Jul 2, 2013)

It's a very nice bag shop, to be fair.


----------



## JTG (Jul 2, 2013)

Geri said:


> It's a very nice bag shop, to be fair.


is it on a bus route do you think?


----------



## tom cat (Jul 2, 2013)

JTG said:


> is it on a bus route do you think?


 
Yes 8 and 9 bus from Temple Mead Railway station and 200 yards from the bus station.


----------



## JTG (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## tom cat (Jul 2, 2013)

wiskey said:


> err, I'll leave my bags in my house thanks - it's a lot closer to the station for starters.
> 
> Did you sign up just to advertise a bag shop??


 
No i have just replied to the question. I have used the facilaties myself. If you live in Bristol you won't need to store your bags in Bristol will you.?? 
This answer will be helpful if you are passing through Bristol.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 20, 2014)

tom cat said:


> No i have just replied to the question. I have used the facilaties myself. If you live in Bristol you won't need to store your bags in Bristol will you.??
> This answer will be helpful if you are passing through Bristol.





tom cat said:


> No i have just replied to the question. I have used the facilaties myself. If you live in Bristol you won't need to store your bags in Bristol will you.??
> This answer will be helpful if you are passing through Bristol.



Thanks Tom Cat for the info. In town for 3 days next month and getting bus from airport to bus station and back. This place will be perfect being so close to the station. Cant understand how your post can be considered at all spammy!
Cheers.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 20, 2014)

You can't understand how someone's first ever post, 3 months after the initial question was asked and being one that is linking to a business might be considered spammy?


----------



## JTG (Jan 20, 2014)

stupid dogbot said:


> You can't understand how someone's first ever post, 3 months after the initial question was asked and being one that is linking to a business might be considered spammy?


First post, joined today


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh yeah.


----------



## Buzz914 (Jan 18, 2017)

Does the tourist office run a bag storage service? I can't find any details online.


----------

